# A sad day for DC Comics based movies!



## tecnowraith (Jul 13, 2004)

Nooo!!!! 

I sorely disappointed in DC Comics +WBB movie division for this I really hope this a bad rumor.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh, Lord!  Please no!!!!


----------



## Klaus (Jul 13, 2004)

Man, that's GOTTA be a hoax.

Although he'd make a fine G'nort... 

See? A silver lining in everything!


(except the Catwoman movie).


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 13, 2004)

No comment....lol: Brain laugther at the INSANE stupidity of foolishness...)


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 14, 2004)

I have to admit, I'm laughing.   

Although I would think that he should be _The Blue Beetle_ to Stephen Baldwin's _Booster Gold._

Well, look at it this way. He's not Hal Jordan. He's the other _GL_ we all love to hate. Well, at least most of you guys. I don't really have any grudge toward Kyle.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 14, 2004)

Yeah. I read it on CBR. I'm not laughing.

 I would laugh, but knowing WB...


----------



## ShadowX (Jul 14, 2004)

So does anyone have a list of upcoming comic book movies?


----------



## Umbran (Jul 14, 2004)

Anyone remember the Justice League International scene where Power Girl's yellow cat beats up Guy Gardner/Green Lantern?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 14, 2004)

That definitely sounds a bit too much like a hoax for it to be true.

Then again, I definitely have to agree on DC having heads up butts, so...


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 14, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the Justice League International scene where Power Girl's yellow cat beats up Guy Gardner/Green Lantern?



 No, but I do remember when Batman took him out in a single punch.







  Ah. Classic Times.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 14, 2004)

Yeah. Bwa-ha-ha times to remember at the Justice League Hotel at Cueicueicuei... 

Too bad Formerly Known as Justice League wasn't that funny...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2004)

See current box office data...comedy good...big buget action flicks bad.  This is the outcome!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 14, 2004)

Bah. I'll believe it when it goes into production. We keep hearing so many things about comic book movies, and so little of it actually comes to pass.


----------



## RaceBannon42 (Jul 14, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> See current box office data...comedy good...big buget action flicks bad.  This is the outcome!




Hmm. That theory doesn't hold water as the number one movie right now is a big budget action flick about a comic book character. you may have heard of it , its called Spiderman 2   

Look if a movie is good, and promoted well, it will succeed.  If its bad it will fail. I cannot see Jack Black as GL.  He would make a great comedic super hero, but dont ruin a icon like GL.  JB could be a sidekick like Arthur in the Tick maybe. He just doesnt have the serious super hero look.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 15, 2004)

RaceBannon42 said:
			
		

> Look if a movie is good, and promoted well, it will succeed.  If its bad it will fail. I cannot see Jack Black as GL.  He would make a great comedic super hero, but dont ruin a icon like GL.



Oh, and Guy Gardner didn't ruin the _GL_ image already?

Damn, I wish VB didn't bring him up. I was trying to forget him.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 15, 2004)

RaceBannon42 said:
			
		

> Hmm. That theory doesn't hold water as the number one movie right now is a big budget action flick about a comic book character. you may have heard of it , its called Spiderman 2
> 
> Look if a movie is good, and promoted well, it will succeed.  If its bad it will fail. I cannot see Jack Black as GL.  He would make a great comedic super hero, but dont ruin a icon like GL.  JB could be a sidekick like Arthur in the Tick maybe. He just doesnt have the serious super hero look.



Spider-man 2 had a buget of 200+ million, add another 50 for ads, a very good director, good script and Spider-Man, yes it made a lot of money but White Chicks, Dodgeball, Anchorman have been hits making money, CoR, King Arthur, Day After, are off the charts and lost money.  I think if I was going to gamble I would like the odds on the comedy side, small investment greater return.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 15, 2004)

It adds a new meaning to "In blackest night...". From what I read in a local movie magazine, Jack Black will play a lazy, ne'er-do-well, pathetic loser who suddenly receives a ring that can make all his wishes come true. Not exactly Kyle Rayner, but close.


I'm blaming Ron Marz!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 15, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Oh, and Guy Gardner didn't ruin the _GL_ image already?
> 
> Damn, I wish VB didn't bring him up. I was trying to forget him.



 Do not mock the Guy. The Guy rulez all your arzez.


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Jul 15, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> It adds a new meaning to "In blackest night...". From what I read in a local movie magazine, Jack Black will play a lazy, ne'er-do-well, pathetic loser who suddenly receives a ring that can make all his wishes come true. Not exactly Kyle Rayner, but close.
> 
> 
> I'm blaming Ron Marz!




So, they're trying to do a DC version of _The Mask_?


----------



## Klaus (Jul 15, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Do not mock the Guy. The Guy rulez all your arzez.



 Guy Gardner played a pivotal part in what can arguably be considered the best Green Lantern story of all time: The assault on the Qwardian Moon, where a ringless Hal Jordan is saved by his friend, Tomar-Re, and eventually returns to the corps. Once a Green Lantern, always a Green Lantern.

And also, Guy was the first GL to have a unique costume, something that became commonplace since.


----------



## Greatwyrm (Jul 15, 2004)

I think Wesly Snipes playing the GL from the Cartoon Network's Justice League could turn out okay.  Wonder if there's still time to change minds at the studio.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 15, 2004)

Only Wesley Snipes and his production company desire to do Marvel's _Black Panther_ film.

P.S. Because pro wrestling is scripted. Not fake, just scripted. Besides, it would look awkward announcing the pairs of Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 15, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Do not mock the Guy. The Guy rulez all your arzez.



The Guy wipez me arze, with his bowl-cut do.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah, like you are secure in your manlyness enough to wear a bowl-cut.

 Huh? Huh? Yeah! Huh?


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 16, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Yeah, like you are secure in your manlyness enough to wear a bowl-cut.
> 
> Huh? Huh? Yeah! Huh?



Dude, I had a mullet in the 80's.  

You have to be pretty brave to have that.


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 16, 2004)

Confirmed?

http://www.aintitcoolnews.com/display.cgi?id=17971


----------



## Mystery Man (Jul 16, 2004)

Green Lantern has always been a big sissy.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 16, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Dude, I had a mullet in the 80's.
> 
> You have to be pretty brave to have that.



 Pff! Having a mullet in the 90s would be brave. In the 80s, you're 
 just goin' with the flow.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 16, 2004)

Essential Green Lantern reading:

Green Lantern/Green Arrow
Green Lantern regular series in the year prior to Crisis (and during Crisis)
Emerald Dawn

In these comics we see that Hal Jordan wasn't a Guardians yes-man (he stood up to them quite a few times, and quit the Corps more than once, and didn't go crazy when the love of his life turned out to be Star Sapphire), Guy Gardner wasn't originally a moron with Moe's haircut (he was Ultimate Green Lantern before there was an Ultimate idea around, and he had close-cropped hair), John Stewart wasn't a suave architect (when he got the ring, in the 70s, he gave new meaning to the phrase "Beware My Power")...

And there's something to be said about a man that gets dropped 11,000 feet without a power ring or a parachute and simply relaxes and waits for the inevitable with a serene mind (Hal Jordan is the original "Man Without Fear"... literally).


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 16, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Pff! Having a mullet in the 90s would be brave. In the 80s, you're
> just goin' with the flow.



Hey I had an AIR SUPPLY perm...talk about brave!


----------



## edventure (Jul 16, 2004)

*Meh.*

Jack Black as the Green Lantern.  I thought they said they wanted to make a comedy?  Jack Black isn't funny.

You want a comedy?  Get Jimmy Fallon, I hear he's looking for work.


----------



## robaustin (Jul 16, 2004)

I think I shall go shoot myself before I can see this abomination.

--*Rob


----------



## Greatwyrm (Jul 16, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> P.S. Because pro wrestling is scripted. Not fake, just scripted. Besides, it would look awkward announcing the pairs of Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H.




I'd wager figure skating routines are far more practiced than pro-wrestling matches.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 16, 2004)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Green Lantern has always been a big sissy.



Which one?


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 16, 2004)

Greatwyrm said:
			
		

> I'd wager figure skating routines are far more practiced than pro-wrestling matches.



True, but you still need to judge manuevers (whether they're high-risk, high-flying, and/or basic fundamentals) for the technical performance category. The artistic is the choreagraphy and the ability to "sell" pain throughout the match performance.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 16, 2004)

edventure said:
			
		

> Jack Black as the Green Lantern.  I thought they said they wanted to make a comedy?  Jack Black isn't funny.



You don't think so? Because I find him funnier than Jim Carrey. Heck Jim Carrey is nowhere near funnier than Robin Williams.   



			
				edventure said:
			
		

> You want a comedy?  Get Jimmy Fallon, I hear he's looking for work.



Well, there is that _Superman_ project that needs to be finished, even though McG dropped out as a director.


----------



## Kesh (Jul 16, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Confirmed?
> 
> http://www.aintitcoolnews.com/display.cgi?id=17971



 It's AICN. They couldn't confirm who was President of the USA right now.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 17, 2004)

edventure said:
			
		

> Get Jimmy Fallon, I hear he's looking for work.



There's a good reason for that. Fallon couldn't out-funny the average bunny, imo. 99% smarm, 1% funny.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 17, 2004)

Dear God in heaven, noooooooo!

They have the potential to create an incredible GL movie, and we get this?  It sure as hell better not be true!

I like Jack Black, I like comedies, but I oh-so-hate this idea.  GL was my absolute favorite back in the day.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 17, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Essential Green Lantern reading:
> 
> Green Lantern/Green Arrow
> Green Lantern regular series in the year prior to Crisis (and during Crisis)
> ...




Wow, couldn't have said it better myself.

I wonder how Hal's doing now that he's back as GL.  I mean, quitting and then coming back as GL was one thing.  But going insane and destroying the Corps and the Guardians, turning into an 'Event BBG', sacrificing his life to save the world, returning as the new Spectre, and then coming back as GL is a bit different...I'm sure Batman probably still holds a grudge.


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 17, 2004)

Kesh said:
			
		

> It's AICN. They couldn't confirm who was President of the USA right now.



 Well, that's why I put the question mark.  

Additionally, Moriarty isn't as bad as Harry.  He is somewhat in the know as far as the industry goes.  Sure, he could still be off but I take his posts as Hollywood office gossip: there is usually some nugget of truth in there even if it is mostly BS.


----------



## Aaron L (Jul 17, 2004)

After Catwoman, and now this, who do we have to blame at Warner Brothers for this  excrement?


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 18, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I like Jack Black, I like comedies, but I oh-so-hate this idea.  GL was my absolute favorite back in the day.



He was my favorite, too. As long the character is NOT Hal Jordan NOR Alan Scott (Golden Age _GL_), I'm okay with the others, including bleaching Jack Black's hair and giving him a Guy Gardner bowl-cut.


----------



## beverson (Jul 18, 2004)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> After Catwoman, and now this, who do we have to blame at Warner Brothers for this  excrement?




I believe it all boils down to the agreement signed between DC and WB.  DC apparently signed an agreement that gave them NO veto power - hence WB can do whatever they want with the DC properties, and DC gets to sit back and do this


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 18, 2004)

It's interesting.  I heard most of the same criticisms in this thread back in the 1980's when Michael Keaton was cast as Batman.   Up until that point he was known primarily for comedies.  

One other thing to remember - Jack Black is also a comic book fan and may bring a respect for the character to the part.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes, but the difference is that Keaton was a comedy actor being cast in an
 action movie, while Jack Black is being cast as a comedy actor for a comedy.

 The Micheal Keaton analogue works better for Thomas Jane as the Punisher, 
 a casting choice many opposed.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey, I'm still not keen on Keaton as Batman, either! 

This GL movie is starting to look as a remake of that Duck Dodgers episode where he gets the GL ring...


----------



## ASH (Jul 19, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> It's interesting.  I heard most of the same criticisms in this thread back in the 1980's when Michael Keaton was cast as Batman.   Up until that point he was known primarily for comedies.
> 
> One other thing to remember - Jack Black is also a comic book fan and may bring a respect for the character to the part.




I have to agree with SM here. Jack Black is a huge comic book fan. 

He may be  a bit on the insane side as far as his personality goes,  but I think that a twist on the comic book movie would be refreshing...

Plus I know nothing about Green Lantern because I have never read comic books.


----------



## buzzard (Jul 19, 2004)

beverson said:
			
		

> I believe it all boils down to the agreement signed between DC and WB.  DC apparently signed an agreement that gave them NO veto power - hence WB can do whatever they want with the DC properties, and DC gets to sit back and do this




Since DC is just a subsidiary of WB, I don't think there needs to be any agreement signed. WB has owned DC for decades now. I'm not even sure when they first bought them. 

When Warner says jump, DC says 'how high'. 

buzzard


----------



## Ziona (Jul 19, 2004)

I just have to say that I love Jack Black & I know he's a comic book fan, and I admit that I know very little about GL (I'm a WW fan myself) but this feels like bad news somehow. I think if JB was being cast in a serious flick it'd be one thing, but the fact that it's being talked about as a comedy makes me worry. Of course, JB is going to be taking on a more serious roll with Peter Jackson in King Kong, right?

Guess we'll see...afterall, you know, Catwoman looks _sooooo_ good. 

BTW, someone asked about a list of possible Comic Book movies...go here to check some out...

http://www.superherohype.com/

I'm just hoping & praying that they don't get any bright ideas like this for Wonder Woman!!


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Jul 19, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Do not mock the Guy. The Guy rulez all your arzez.




finally someone understands the power of the guy.
  The guy rulez all.

I actually think he's a really cool character who's remarkably unique in having a hero character with a different political mindset.  The only downside is when they tried to make him comic relief or the character to be mocked.  Probably because of that different political mindset.  And it sucks that they had him retire even though he now has the valdarian warriar genes that give him a genetic imperative to protect, riiiight.  Sure cancel the comic if it isn't doing well enough, but retire what a lame writing decision.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 19, 2004)

I guess I'm one of the only people who doesn't like Jack Black.  He's just not very funny to me.  I honestly love Jim Carrey and Robin Williams.  Am I missing something here?  

Somewhat off topic, but have you ever noticed how many comic book characters have to do with green?  Green Lantern, Green Goblin, Green Hornet....  Wow, I have way too much time on my hands if I actually ponder these things. :\


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 19, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> WB has owned DC for decades now. I'm not even sure when they first bought them.



 DC was originally bought by the media corporation Kinney National Services in
 1967. Some years later Kinney changed it's name to Warner Communications
 after buying the WB studios. Warner Communications later merged with Time
 Magazine and then AOL.

 So, basically, it's pretty much a case of a shared parent company.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 20, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> I guess I'm one of the only people who doesn't like Jack Black.  He's just not very funny to me.  I honestly love Jim Carrey and Robin Williams.  Am I missing something here?



See _School of Rock_ or if you have the _LOTR: Fellowship of the Ring Extended Edition_ find the easter egg on the first part movie DVD.


----------



## tecnowraith (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey all, go to the DC Comics offical boards and read what they have to say this and the non-Catwoman movie. For GL, have all say the same things that we are saying. Thhey all think it is a bad and stupid idea on what WB is doing.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 28, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm still not keen on Keaton as Batman, either!



I dunno. Of all the four _Batman_ films made so far, I find Michael Keaton to be the best portrayal of Bruce Wayne and _Batman._ Val does not impress me. Clooney does not impress me.

But Christian Bale might.


----------



## Express (Jul 28, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I dunno. Of all the four _Batman_ films made so far, I find Michael Keaton to be the best portrayal of Bruce Wayne and _Batman._ Val does not impress me. Clooney does not impress me.
> 
> But Christian Bale might.




slight hijack but I agree. I liked Keaton as Batman. Val Kilmer was ok, but with Keaton you sort of got the vague impression that Bruce Wayne  disturbed underneath it all. And Christian Bale does disturbed well.

Sometimes casting against type works well.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 28, 2004)

My problem with Keaton wasn't the way he played the part. That was just fine.

It's just that Keaton didn't have the physicality to be Batman. Yes, Bats is dark and disturbed and brooding and the world's best detective.

He's also one of the world's best martial artists and acrobats, and he could whup up on any 12 normal people without breaking a sweat.

Keaton--and, to be fair, the huge rubber suit that didn't allow him to move--couldn't convey that.

Christan Bale can. (Witness the movie Equilibrium.)


----------



## takyris (Jul 28, 2004)

I liked Keaton as Batman.  I mean, whenever he was Batman, it was his stunt double (for anything acrobatic).  I didn't like the choreography in the first movie, but that's just a personal preference.  I thought that Keaton did a good job of showing the darkness inherent in Bruce Wayne -- or at least that incarnation of him.  He didn't look like a superhero, but that was, I thought, intentional -- underscoring the dichotomy of pampered playboy/ruthless vigilante.

As for the Jack Black news... I'd love to see him in a more serious role -- not completely downer, just serious -- to see if he could handle it.  I'd love to see both the joy and excitement *and* some of the anger and rage that Black can get across sometimes.

But it sounds like they're aiming for "less Spider-man 2, more Bruce Almighty", which is great, except that I didn't think Bruce Almighty did very well.

(By "like Bruce Almighty", I mean that he's going to spend a lot of time doing stupid green-energy tricks.  He'll goose women with it.  He'll make green Nike shoes that let him fly and beat the local bully in a slam-dunk competition.  He'll make a green expensive car (some brand name) and impress the local girl by showing up in it.  And then he'll realize that the ring doesn't bring complete happiness, and he'll be sad, and he'll want to throw it away, and then Sinestro will show up for five minutes at the end, played by Morgan Freeman, and Black will whack him with a big green mallet, kiss the girl, and pull down a big green curtain to end the movie.)


----------



## tecnowraith (Jul 28, 2004)

*It looks like was a rumor!*

The Jack Black-Green Lanter rumor was refuted at the DC Comics panel today at the San Diego Con by Dan Didio and Geoff Johns.

Wonder Woman writer Greg Rucka said a new version of Wonder Woman screenplay is being drafted by a solid but unnamed screenwriter.

this was over at the DC Comics boards.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh, thank gawd!


----------



## Klaus (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the good news!


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 28, 2004)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> He's also one of the world's best martial artists and acrobats, and he could whup up on any 12 normal people without breaking a sweat.



You mean the way Adam West does his Batman stunt scene? Same Bat-time! Same Bat-channel!   




			
				Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Keaton--and, to be fair, the huge rubber suit that didn't allow him to move--couldn't convey that.



True, but I like his calm stance. I wouldn't want him jumping up and down, making weird sounds and thumbing the side of his nose. I also don't want him to prepare to do the Bat-tusi dance either.

I like it when he walks into a room and he doesn't move, like in many Samurai movies. He just wait until his opponent move first, and in a split second, his opponent is in a prone fetal position nursing two broken legs. And you're wondering if _Batman_ actually moved or not. If you're a master martial artist, you probably size up your opponent's strength and weakness, make two moves on him, and move on to the next opponent.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 28, 2004)

tecnowraith said:
			
		

> The Jack Black-Green Lanter rumor was refuted at the DC Comics panel today at the San Diego Con by Dan Didio and Geoff Johns.



Now, I'm sad.     

Oh, well, there is always _The Blue Beetle._




			
				tecnowraith said:
			
		

> Wonder Woman writer Greg Rucka said a new version of Wonder Woman screenplay is being drafted by a solid but unnamed screenwriter.



I still want Zeta-Jones. BTW, I'm getting pissed at her stalker, some black woman who have a "fatal attraction" for Michael Douglas.


----------



## Krug (Aug 8, 2004)

Report from Newsarama: http://newsarama.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16266


----------

